# July Hurricane coaster ride



## DonChristie (Jul 2, 2017)

July Hurricane coaster ride
We are riding the McMullen trail in Matthews next sunday, 7-9-17. Meet at the Waffle house @ 8220 Pineville-Matthews road, Charlotte, 28134. Meet at 9 leave at 10am. Lets ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2017)

See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey Don, how many miles is the ride?


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jul 4, 2017)

Are customs welcome?


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 4, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Are customs welcome? Only if there're one of a kind!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Hey Don, how many miles is the ride?




i believe about ten miles round trip. A relatively flat, easy trail. There is a small shopping area at the turn around for Starbucks and other refreshments. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Are customs welcome?




We've had everything show up! V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jul 4, 2017)

_If I can get my tank refilled in time, just might have to join you guys. Sounds & looks like a lot of fun! What do you think Sprockets?_


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 4, 2017)

All bikes are welcome and most people! Ha! I kid! I hope you two can make it! Just a casual cruise, no worries! 
***location update***
The actual trailhead is across the street with parking. Address is 8135 pineville-matthews road


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

The weather is supposed to be great so I hope all the regulars plus some new faces show up for this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 6, 2017)

Plus i heard Shawn is buying coffee at the halfway mark!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Plus i heard Shawn is buying coffee at the halfway mark!



Only for the proprietor of the hotel I'm staying at! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jul 6, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> _If I can get my tank refilled in time, just might have to join you guys. Sounds & looks like a lot of fun! What do you think Sprockets?_




TODD ~~~ refill your GAS Tank .... AND ..... Your AIR Tank !!  I have done this ride many times now from my 3 1/2 hour drive EACH way from home.... It is a Total BLAST!!  You will be glad you made the trip 
I wish I could make it this Sunday because I've missed a couple in a row. Just too busy here to make the commitment this Sunday--but wish I could!
You and Sprockets could Cruize your Stretch Bikes in Style 
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jul 6, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Hey Don, how many miles is the ride?




Hey Chuck! Go for it !! It will feel like 10 miles ALL DOWNHILL on your bike! 
You will have a BLAST !!  I wish I could join you! I've been missing this Gathering and Cruize  ..... Maybe next month for me......
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 6, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> _If I can get my tank refilled in time, just might have to join you guys. Sounds & looks like a lot of fun! What do you think Sprockets?_



ReTodd, are you feeling blue?  Man, it's like I told you before, you gotta get a spare cylinder so you can't have any excuses not to ride. Besides, you only got a dozen or so bikes to choose from


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 6, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Chuck! Go for it !! It will feel like 10 miles ALL DOWNHILL on your bike!
> You will have a BLAST !!  I wish I could join you! I've been missing this Gathering and Cruize  ..... Maybe next month for me......
> Cheers!  CCR Dave



Dave, I can do 10 miles, no problem, Mrs. Sprockets was thinking about going, but she's so rusty she would need a tetanus shot to make it:eek: I hope she doesn't read this


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 6, 2017)

I'll be there. Bringing my crusty Roadmaster.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jul 6, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Plus i heard Shawn is buying coffee at the halfway mark!




Hey Don......is there a Mac's BBQ at the Finish Line on this Matthews route ?? (Like there is on the Downtown Charlotte ride) 
If not ..... where do you go for "refreshments" after givin' the Old Iron the workout ?? 
I'm trying to clear my schedule to join you guys for all the FUN .....still a bit iffy for me......but I surely would like to break out my Mercury AirFlight.
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 7, 2017)

The greenwaykinda ends across the street from a shopping center. There is a starbucks/supermarket/restaurants etc. i believe last time we just did fourbucks and headed back.


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 7, 2017)

Fella's I just can't make it this time. Too many chores to do and not enough time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sprockets said:


> Fella's I just can't make it this time. Too many chores to do and not enough time.



Remember procrastination pays off now! Ummm bike ride or chores??? Not a tough choice for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Remember procrastination pays off now! Ummm bike ride or chores??? Not a tough choice for me! V/r Shawn



I always say, "Why do today what you can put off to do another day!"


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jul 8, 2017)

Unfortunately I won't make it either, my tank never got refilled, plus my wife is 37 weeks pregnant. Probably not a good idea for me to be leaving town at this point. I will try to make it next month. I've been wanting to do so for months now! Please take lots of pictures of the ride and bikes for those of use who can't attend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Another great ride in the books. A really decent showing today including a few spouses and a new face (Jeff) came out to join us. Don (Schwinndoggy) gave my Merc a check ride before we took off.  The ride was not without incident though as Don went into a muddy corner a little too hot and dumped his Huffman. Besides a little knee flesh and a tweaked chain guard no real harm done and we made the smoothie shack and Starbucks for mid-ride refreshments. Thanks to Don and Carol for providing  the hospitality and putting me up for a night. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2017)

Good time fo sho! Ya, the Huffman just didnt understand a can-am turn at speed! Ha! Just a flesh wound but we will survive!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jul 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Another great ride in the books. A really decent showing today including a few spouses and a new face (Jeff) came out to join us. Don (Schwinndoggy) gave my Merc a check ride before we took off. The ride was not without incident though as Don went into a muddy corner a little too hot and dumped his Huffman. Besides a little knee flesh and a tweaked chain guard no real harm done and we made the smoothie shack and Starbucks for mid-ride refreshments. Thanks to Don and Carol for providing the hospitality and putting me up for a night. V/r Shawn




Thank you for the GREAT pics Shawn! But...... DANG-it ........ I *MUST* get my priorities in line: *"PLAY" First* ....... then--- "work" if only time allows 
You guys once again had a Fantastic Cruise that I HATED to miss......
I've been gone from home the last 3 weekends.....so, I just couldn't squeeze in 10 hours of "play time" today (7 hours round-trip for me)
BUT....... I hope that excuse won't interrupt the August Cruize-In! 
Correct me if I'm wrong >>>> but that AUGUST Date will be the 13th ..... correct ??
Sorry about your Boo-Boo Don! .... Seems like that's the exact spot for the scrape on your knee that you got about..... 48 years ago ?? 
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you Shawn for your awsome pictures today!  They sure make me wish I had went. Don's knee looks like mine after a day of long boarding


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

DB ReTodd said:


> Thank you Shawn for your awsome pictures today!  They sure make me wish I had went. Don's knee looks like mine after a day of long boarding



Hope to see you next month! V/r Shawn


----------

